# Lifestyles & Discussion > Miscellaneous Discussion > Marketplace > Opportunity: Compensation: 75 per hour

## Origanalist

Bikini maid for weekly chores (seattle)


I am a married woman who does not have the time to do household duties. I have a husband who can use some excitement (and I get excited if he is !)

I am looking for someone to come clean our home for an hour or two every week. This could be a regular thing. The work involved would to be put the dishes, clean surfaces and do a vacuum.
If you do a good job the first time then this might turn into a regular gig.

The condition being, you wear a Bikini (or even less) when you work. Its a plus if you are bisexual or a lesbian.

REQUIREMENTS when you send an email:
-Must be at least 21 years of age and have valid proof of ID (when we meet) - you will come in contact to alcohol when cleaning
-A resume/reference would be preferred
-Submit current face and body pictures 
-Valid return Email address and/or Telephone contact number
-Feel free to include any questions you may have

No weirdos and single men please
Location: seattle
it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests
Compensation: 75 per hour

http://seattle.craigslist.org/see/lbg/4216175663.html

----------


## tod evans



----------


## phill4paul

> No weirdos...


  Well, damn. It's always something.

----------


## juleswin

Sexist bastards, where are all the civil rights leaders when you need em

----------


## brushfire

> Well, damn. It's always something.

----------


## angelatc

People Of WalMart need not apply....

----------


## RickyJ

75 what an hour? If it is pennies that would be funny.

----------


## Origanalist

> 75 what an hour? If it is pennies that would be funny.


Spanks. 75 spanks per hour.

----------


## oyarde

> Bikini maid for weekly chores (seattle)
> 
> 
> I am a married woman who does not have the time to do household duties. I have a husband who can use some excitement (and I get excited if he is !)
> 
> I am looking for someone to come clean our home for an hour or two every week. This could be a regular thing. The work involved would to be put the dishes, clean surfaces and do a vacuum.
> If you do a good job the first time then this might turn into a regular gig.
> 
> The condition being, you wear a Bikini (or even less) when you work. Its a plus if you are bisexual or a lesbian.
> ...


I like the part about no weirdos .I know people who might think the lady posting this ad could be a little "weird".

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Well, damn. It's always something.


Thought the same thing myself.

----------


## tangent4ronpaul

http://baltimore.craigslist.org/hss/4191301325.html

Nude/Naked, Topless maid service/housecleaning (Baltimore, MD)
-Beautiful, sexy in shape women that actually clean
-They can wear a variety of outfits or nothing at all
-Can be a one time thing (gift: birthday, graduation, retirement, pick-me-up etc) or regular cleaning
-All women have been background checked
-Safe, legal (no sex) and fun
-Email TODAY to set nude/naked or topless house cleaning appointment (maid service)
-Email any questions you might have. We are very open minded.
Location: Baltimore, MD
it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests

Here's another:
http://www.corkin.com/listings/viewl...stingid=246209

Diaries of a naked house cleaner
http://www.badasschick.com/diaries-o...house-cleaner/

Apparently not as uncommon as one would think.  Go google:  house cleaner maid nude

-t

----------

